# Termino para referirse a la comida antes de acostarse



## bewareo

Hola, buenas noches a todos. Esta es mi pregunta: ¿cuál es la palabra que se refiere a la comida que toma uno antes de acostarse? Sé que hay una y la he llegado a utilizar, pero no consigo recordarla. 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se llama cena.


----------



## bewareo

No.

¿Alguna respuesta?


----------



## Colchonero

Cena, sí.  Pero tal vez bewareo se refiere al *resopón*, un tentempié que se toma algunas horas después de una cena ligera o temprana.


----------



## torrebruno

¿Por los madriles, Colcho?


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Cena, sí.  Pero tal vez bewareo se refiere al *resopón*, un tentempié que se toma algunas horas después de una cena ligera o temprana.



Es lo primero que he pensado. En catalán la palabra _ressopó_ es corriente. Pero no aparece ni en el DRAE ni en el María Moliner.


----------



## Bloodsun

Cena. 
¿No?
Café / leche / Té de boldo


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> ...*resopón*, un tentempié que se toma algunas horas después de una cena ligera o temprana.


¿Algo así como la última cena?
¿Piscolabis, aperitivo, refrigerio?... Ninguno es una cena, pero tal vez alguna es la palabra que buscas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> ¿Algo así como la última cena?
> ¿Piscolabis, aperitivo, refrigerio?... Ninguno es una cena, pero tal vez alguna es la palabra que buscas.



¿Oíste alguna vez* resopón* en la Argentina?


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Oíste alguna vez* resopón* en la Argentina?


No.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tiene 57.000 entradas en gúguel y aparece en el CREA. En catalán es una palabra con pedigrí, hubiera jurado que en español era más corriente.


----------



## bewareo

¡ESA ES!, resopón. Yo pensando si era rebojón o algo así. xDD

Muchas gracias, Colchonero. Y también a los demás por tomaros la molestia de pasaros por aquí. Un saludo a todos. Gran foro.


----------



## torrebruno

Encontré esto en un foro de esos de preguntas y respuestas:



> *Qué significa resopón?*
> 
> En noxevieja, q significa q la entrada cubre resopón???
> Grax!!!
> 
> *Mejor respuesta - Elegida por la comunidad*
> 
> Es un tentempié tres horas después de la cena, mas o menos y antes de ir a la cama. Puede ser un yogourt, un zumo o una pieza de fruta, si es un adulto, o un pure de maicena en un niño.
> En Nochevieja es típico en España tomar una sopas de ajo o chocolate con churros, según la zona. sobre las cinco o las seis de la mañana, para eliminar, en lo posible, los excesos de bebida de la noche y quitar un poco el hambre.



(Obsérvese la diferencia de estilos existente entre el preguntante y el respondedor).

De nulo uso por estas tierras del sur de España.


----------



## Bloodsun

torrebruno said:


> De nulo uso por estas tierras del sur de España.


Por acá es también de nulo uso, que yo sepa. Nunca la había oído, y no aparece en los diccionarios.


----------



## Vampiro

Bloodsun said:


> Por acá es también de nulo uso, que yo sepa. Nunca la había oído, y no aparece en los diccionarios.


Igual por acá, nunca la escuché y me suena a una sopa muuuuuuy grande.
_


----------



## Bloodsun

Vampiro said:


> Igual por acá, nunca la escuché y me suena a una sopa muuuuuuy grande.
> _


 Jajaja gracias, Vampiro, con eso tengo hecho el día


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pues por acá, a la salida del antro, en la madrugada, nos vamos a echar unos tacos callejeros o un menudo, pero no le llamamos de ningún modo específico.


----------



## Jonno

El término que yo conocía era resopón, pero también se dice *recena*.En las bodas de por aquí es muy habitual, si los novios se casan por la tarde, hacer la cena, después el baile, y más tarde una recena para recuperar fuerzas y poder continuar la fiesta. Puede que en este ámbito de las bodas le llamen "recena" por parecerles "resopón" más basto a los del restaurante, no sé.


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko said:


> Tiene 57.000 entradas en gúguel y aparece en el CREA. En catalán es una palabra con pedigrí, hubiera jurado que en español era más corriente.



Quizá  fuese por la hora a la que lo escribiste, estimado Lurre... pero echo de menos en tu respuesta una posible explicación del origen. (Quizá debiste tomar un resopón antes de contestar )
En catalán (y d_erivados _) *sopar *es *cenar*... _resopar _equivaldría a _recenar... _y, de _resopar _a _resopón_ ya no queda mucho trecho.

Otra posible explicación podría estar en buscar el origen en *sopar*... aunque me inclino por la primera. (Si fuese esta, vampi se habría acercado mucho )


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de *resopón* por aquí, entre la gente con la que me muevo, no es raro (somos, o más bien éramos, bastante golfos). En plan fino se llama *sobrecena*.


----------



## Lurrezko

ErOtto said:


> Quizá  fuese por la hora a la que lo escribiste, estimado Lurre... pero echo de menos en tu respuesta una posible explicación del origen. (Quizá debiste tomar un resopón antes de contestar )
> En catalán (y d_erivados _) *sopar *es *cenar*... _resopar _equivaldría a _recenar... _y, de _resopar _a _resopón_ ya no queda mucho trecho.



Sí, parece claro que es un catalanismo. De hecho, la mayoría de ejemplos del CREA proceden de autores y prensa catalana. Me parece pertinente, en cualquier caso, dado que el concepto está vacante en español.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, parece claro que es un catalanismo. De hecho, la mayoría de ejemplos del CREA proceden de autores y prensa catalana. Me parece pertinente, en cualquier caso, dado que el concepto está vacante en español.


Pero en español ya existe una palabra para lo que se come después de la cena: Exageración.
_


----------



## rocioteag

Pues por estos lados, lo que no es "cena" y es muy ligera, se llama merienda.

Una cena es una cena, mas formal y abundante...

Y lo que repetimos despues de una boda o evento importante es el "recalentado".

Si sales de un antro y te vas a comer unos tacos, o una birria pa' bajar la cruda... eso no tiene nombre.


----------



## ErOtto

XiaoRoel said:


> En plan fino se llama *sobrecena*.



Término que, al igual que *resopón*, no aparece en el DRAE. Será que los _Sres. académicos_, no son (o fueron) golfos como nosotros.  



Vampiro said:


> Pero en español ya existe una palabra para lo que se come después de la cena: Exageración.
> _


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Pero en español ya existe una palabra para lo que se come después de la cena: Exageración.
> _



Deberíais abriros a estos hermosos y útiles conceptos de culturas hermanas, y extender la buena nueva del resopón por tierras americanas. Lo dejo en tus manos, amigo Vampiro.


----------



## Bloodsun

*Sobrecena* me gusta.  Al menos el término me permite comer algo más que sopa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Sobrecenar* en el Casares viene definido como 'cenar por segunda vez', aunque no viene el substantivo deverbal, se supone (como el honor en el ejército), y en el Mª Moliner en libro como 'cenar segunda vez' (_sic_). También el verbo aparece en el DRAE.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Deberíais abriros a estos hermosos y útiles conceptos de culturas hermanas, y extender la buena nueva del resopón por tierras americanas. Lo dejo en tus manos, amigo Vampiro.


No, si yo no me cierro a nada.  Me ha tocado "almorzar" a las siete de la mañana, comer un sandwich al mediodía y con eso hasta la "cena" a las seis de la tarde.  Régimen gringo a más no poder.
Pero en los sures nuestras costumbres alimenticias son bien distintas:
Desayuno, que a veces no pasa de un café y un par de galletitas, el almuerzo al mediodía (la comida más "fuerte" del día), una merienda a eso de las cinco de la tarde, y la cena alrededor de las nueve de la noche.
Eso en teoría, porque la verdad es que en la práctica la merienda se termina fusionando con la cena en una única comida (liviana) alrededor de las ocho de la noche.
Después de eso ná de ná.  Sería difícil dormir comiendo algo a las once de la noche, creo.
Lo más parecido que tenemos al resopón, es el consomé o sopa que se sirve a eso de las tres de la mañana cuando estás en un velorio o evento similar (un matrimonio, por ejemplo, lo más parecido aun velorio que se me ocurre ahora), pero no es costumbre, ni algo que se haga en forma cotidiana, sólo se hace para revivir un poco y poder seguir tomando.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

El otro día, de madrugada, volviendo de un sano y casto encuentro con los amigos, me recalenté un suculento plato de albóndigas con sepia (_mar i muntanya_). Eso sería un* resopón*. También me vale *sobrecena*, no soy chauvinista. Es bonito tener un término para nombrar una costumbre tan civilizada.


----------



## Bloodsun

Vampiro said:


> Pero en los sures nuestras costumbres alimenticias son bien distintas:
> Desayuno, que a veces no pasa de un café y un par de galletitas, el almuerzo al mediodía (la comida más "fuerte" del día), una merienda a eso de las cinco de la tarde, y la cena alrededor de las nueve de la noche.
> Eso en teoría, porque la verdad es que en la práctica la merienda se termina fusionando con la cena en una única comida (liviana) alrededor de las ocho de la noche.
> Después de eso ná de ná.  Sería difícil dormir comiendo algo a las once de la noche, creo.
> _


Yo nunca ceno antes de las once de la noche. Si cenara más temprano, no me quedaría más remedio que estrenar el resopón, puesto que jamás me acuesto antes de las dos de la mañana, y me daría hambre.
En general, una o dos meriendas, una cena y a la cama. 



Lurrezko said:


> El otro día, de madrugada, volviendo de un sano y casto encuentro con los amigos, me recalenté un suculento plato de albóndigas con sepia (_mar i muntanya_). Eso sería un* resopón*. También me vale *sobrecena*, no soy chauvinista. Es bonito tener un término para nombrar una costumbre tan civilizada.


Si se vuelve a las seis o siete de la mañana, unos ricos mates con facturas o lo que haya para recalentar. Pero eso, además de "placer", no tiene nombre. Si lo tuviera, no lo llamaría sobrecena, puesto que está más próximo al desayuno que a la cena. Podría ser un "pre-desayuno" 

Sugeriría "recalentón", pero me temo que por acá se malinterpretaría.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bloodsun said:


> Sugeriría "recalentón", pero me temo que por acá se malinterpretaría.



 Por acá también.

Nosotros tenemos un término: recalentado.  Pero aplica, por ejemplo, cuando comemos la cena al día siguiente de Noche buena.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ni en Canarias ni en Andalucía he oído resopón.
Es más, yo en mi incultura, no sabía hasta hoy ni lo que significa.

Tampoco he oído sobrecena, aunque esta ya la entendería más.


----------



## Agró

Aquí "recena".

*recena*. Segunda cena que se hace de madrugada. (De uso general*.)

*recenar*. Hacer una segunda cena de madrugada. (De uso general*.) La emplea Cervantes: "Cenará y recenará a costa de mios herederos". (_La cueva de Salamanca_, t. III, pág. 303.)

J.M. Iribarren, _Vocabulario navarro_.

*De uso general: Tragones que somos por aquí.


----------



## torrebruno

Total, lo que hacemos todos en todos sitios y no lo habíamos dignificado con un nombre en condiciones: *resopón*, me la quedo. Me _tiraré el moco _en las próximas migas de la caseta de la feria a las cinco de la madrugada cuando bajamos _tó _lo que nos hemos _bebío_. Gracias Colchonero.


----------



## duvija

¿Resopón? nop, para nada. 
Voy a morfar(me) algo antes de dormir. (ésta es la palabra que utilizo)


----------



## Colchonero

Pensé que resopón era una palabra común y me sorprende que los españoles (dejando de lado la excepción catalana) la desconozcan. Quizá se debe a que la palabreja en cuestión define una costumbre en desuso. De sobra es sabido que en España cenamos muy tarde, poco antes de acostarnos, y por lo tanto no cabe la posibilidad de una recena. Tal vez esa costumbre sí existía antes, cuando los hábitos y los horarios eran diferentes y, por alguna razón, la palabra ha pervivido aunque ya apenas exista aquello que designa.


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Ante la evidente imposibilidad de mantener la conversación girando en torno al tema del hilo, el mismo permanecerá cerrado.


----------

